# Intel managed to shrink the size of its transistors by 30%



## leech (Sep 3, 2004)

Intel have announced a new technology allowing them to reduce the size of their transistors by up to 30%. Industry analysts had been forecasting a major technological barrier for Intel in the not too distant future, but Intel's announcement appears to smash straight through it. 

Intel have apparently made "a fully functional 70 megabit memory chip with transistor switches measuring just 35 nanometers" - a 30% size reduction on existing devices. To put this into context, Intel's line of desktop chips, like Pentium 4, are on a 90 to 180 nanometer base.

Reducing the size allows Intel to fit more transistors onto chips, allowing them to build A) more powerful chips (CPUs) B) bigger memory chips. The process could also allow Intel to take back the 'upper hand' in the chip industry from AMD, who have enjoyed great successes in recent months with their new line of chips.

The announcement could also keep "Moore’s Law" valid for many more years to come. The law, created by Intel founder Gordon Moore in the 60s, predicted that the number of transistors on chips would double every two years.

*news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/3611302.stm


----------



## JAK (Sep 3, 2004)

leech said:
			
		

> Intel have announced a new technology allowing them to reduce the size of their transistors by up to 30%. Industry analysts had been forecasting a major technological barrier for Intel in the not too distant future, but Intel's announcement appears to smash straight through it.
> 
> Intel have apparently made "a fully functional 70 megabit memory chip with transistor switches measuring just 35 nanometers" - a 30% size reduction on existing devices. To put this into context, Intel's line of desktop chips, like Pentium 4, are on a 90 to 180 nanometer base.
> 
> ...



Hmmm...
Just one problem what is it doin in QnA section....


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 3, 2004)

I feel the development in the processor tech is real fast but the other support devices like memory, storage etc are the one that are the ones that are the major bottleneck today and in the comming years. personaly i feel that  major breakthrough are needed in these two fields so as to keep up with the processor pace. what say you?.
regards
 pradeep


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2004)

right pradeep....
we have processors that run at 3.8Ghz but the hard drives, graphics cards and memory cant keep up with with 'em.


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 5, 2004)

i totally agree with pradeep.. while processors blaze at mhz memory crawls at mbs... some breakthrough definately need..
 but don`t you guys think that if the procy isn`t fast enough...  then its no use as to how fast the mem is or how fast the HDD is...


----------

